# XenServer guest kernel?

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I am preparing to install multiple (five) Gentoo AMD64 VMs inside XenServer on a new server. What do I need to enable in the kernel for it to operate properly inside of Xen? My guess is KVM, but I am not sure. This is my first attempt at making Gentoo run inside of a hypervisor. I intend on only building the stuff required for my hardware into the kernel, along with just ext4 support.

Along with this, I plan on gutting IPv6 from my kernel. How will this affect the OS? I do not use IPv6 on the LAN here and want to clear it out. X/Gnome/KDE/etc will not be running on these VMs. They will be pure, shell-only, SSH-access VMs.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Anybody? Nobody has experience with Gentoo inside XenServer?

----------

## mocsokmike

It might be too late now (just stumbled upon this thread by accident), but here is what I use:

```
Processor type and features  --->

    [*] Linux guest support  --->

        [*]   Enable paravirtualization code

        [*]     Xen guest support

Device Drivers --->

    [*] Block devices (NEW) --->

        <*> Xen block-device backend driver

    [*] Network device support --->

        <*> Xen backend network device
```

It is OK disabling IPv6, I did that too.

==EDIT==

The backend drivers are not needed for the guest VM. This is the proper kernel configuration:

```
Processor type and features  --->

   [*] Linux guest support  --->

      [*] Enable paravirtualization code

      [*] Paravirtualization layer for spinlocks

      [*] Xen guest support

      [*] KVM Guest support (including kvmclock)

[*] Networking support  --->

   Networking options  --->

      < > The IPv6 protocol  ----

Device Drivers --->

   [*] Block devices (NEW) --->

      <*> Xen virtual block device support

   [*] Network device support --->

      <*> Xen network device frontend driver

   Xen driver support  --->

      [*] Xen memory balloon driver

      [*]   Scrub pages before returning them to system

      <*> Xen /dev/xen/evtchn device

      <*> Xen filesystem

      [*]   Create compatibility mount point /proc/xen

      [*] Create xen entries under /sys/hypervisor

      <M> userspace grant access device driver

      <M> User-space grant reference allocator driver

      <M> Xen ACPI processor
```

----------

